
Exposing Docker containers via NGINX - fabiofumarola
https://github.com/fabiofumarola/docker-nginxify
======
fabiofumarola
Any feedbacks?

~~~
nikolay
Looks interesting, but takes some time to grasp. Some personal experience:
posting on weekends and when it's late in US almost guarantees that your post
won't get noticed.

~~~
fabiofumarola
thanks for the suggestion, really appreciate

